# Cotton college..Staffordshire



## Mikeymutt (Jun 5, 2018)

I have had this on the map for ages but just never got around to it.so me and man gone wrong decided to give it a little look one early morning.when we arrived the mist was quite heavy,when driving down the road we could see the buildings in the distance,the place has quite a creepy but beautiful look to it.we took caution as we entered because of stories of big dogs let loose in the grounds.but we had a quite relaxed explore.the college was a roman catholic college,set in what was once a large hall descending from the 1600's.the hall was bought in 1843 by the earl of shrewsbury.the earl gave the house to the religious community.the school was originally founded in 1763 but moved to cotton hall in 1873.the hall closed its doors to pupils in 1987 due to lack of funding.i really enjoyed my visit here.prob my favourite of the year so far.the decay is amazing.but I guess after being shut for thirty years its going to be decaying nicely.lots of the hall you cant get in,but we did get in a fair bit plus the more modern wing.across the way is a newer build but still very old,not sure when it was built,but the main hall there was the highlight.there had been an extensive fie in the roof.which has decayed the place more with the elements coming in.what the future for this place is I don't know but its not in a good way.


























































The newer building but far more photogenic one.






















Such a shame the lovely porcelain sinks had been smashed up


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 5, 2018)

That place is in such an advanced stage of dereliction. There are very few rooms which still have plaster on the walls. And all the sinks, toilets and bath have been destroyed, probably by vandals. They tried on one sink but it turned out to be a heavy-duty one and couldn't be destroyed. Some of the windows have nice features.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2018)

That's cotton-picking good! Some lovely decay and some great windows too.


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice indeed, beautiful natural decay.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 5, 2018)

That's a beaut. Thanks for posting


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.surprised more ain't been here


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2018)

Some of the windows seem an unusual shape? Nice see decay and not destruction, enjoyed it, thanks


----------

